# a Fox!!!



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

saw my first FOX ever yesterday! jeez, I thought they were extinct here in America. First I thought it was a cat. It moved like a cat, but then it was too big, and the color ... never saw a cat that red-orange color. It was a fox. Very healthy-looking too, getting plenty of mice and baby rabbits i'm sure.

Seen a lot of rabbits this year, more deer than usual (one young male leaping right across the track, quite a sight) but no bear yet. Kind of surprised I haven't seen any bears yet, there's supposedly quite a few in the part of NJ I live in.

and a ladybug a few days ago that was all gold like it had been dipped in gold - seen some wild things in New Jersey


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well done, Im a big nature lover myself and luckily London (where I used to live) is overrun with foxes. We had a den in our backyard.
No chance of bears though..


----------

